# تاجير ايجار معدات حفلات في الامارات ابوظبى من ايفنت واى



## يور تسويق (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*
افضل شركه ايجار تاجير الحفلات في الامارات ابو ظبي
نهتم بالحدث ليخرج في أبهي صورة ترضيكم وترضينا علي أرض الامارات العربية المتحدة 

نحن أفضل شركه تنظيم فعاليات وتأجير معدات الفعاليات في الإمارات إيفنت واي - EventsWay

خدماتنا متنوعه لتغطي كامل الحدث منذ الوهلة الاولي للتعاقد وحتي مابعد إنتهاء الحدث 



















نقدم خدمات إيجار معدات الحدث كامله من كاميرات ومعدات الصوت والاضاءة ومسارح ومقاعد فاخرة ومؤائد الطعام وإيجار القاعات .
وايضا خدمات منفصله ك تنظيم المعارض الدولية والمؤتمرات والندوات الدولية 



تواصلوا معنا بشكل فوري علي الايميل او من خلال الجوال او تطبيق الواتس اب 
566207545 971 
[email protected] 
[email protected]​*


----------

